# New wild campers :(



## SquirrellCook (Dec 23, 2020)

With all this chaos and suffering at the ports, it does make it clear that their are not enough facilities in the UK for anyone traveling to relieve themselves and keep clean.  All new lorries intended for overnight stops should have basic faculties built in.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes. many lorries have sleeper cabs, some are actually really well appointed with beds, loos, cookers, fridges etc.

But space is money and some of the smaller hauliers would not be able to afford the vehicles.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 23, 2020)

...mind you, I doubt you'd get this one in a 7.5 tonner;









						What the best-dressed European sleeper cab should look like inside...at least according to Biglorryblog! - Truckanddriver.co.uk
					

Last one for today from me...and it's what Biglorryblog thinks every European long-haul sleeper cab should look like inside....but sadly very few do.




					www.truckanddriver.co.uk


----------



## mark61 (Dec 23, 2020)

Just need the right load. Got all my facilities on board.
Was meant to drop load off back in April, went on a trip round Europe instead.  
Electric truck too. 
Some might even recognise the road.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 23, 2020)

This bloke's got it sussed, although not exactly to my tastes;






Perhaps a coolbox and a cassette toilet under the dinette, maybe a microwave. Just the job.


----------



## caledonia (Dec 23, 2020)

My dad had his portaloo in the passenger footwell, cool box and wee gas stove and could manage quite happily for 5 or 6 days on the road in the UK.  It’s all about being prepared.


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 23, 2020)

They would still just bottle 'Truckers Tizer' and lob it out of the window...


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 23, 2020)

Never mind..Takes the "pressure of us !" ..Only joking.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 23, 2020)

What I don’t get is why hasn’t an army field kitchen been deployed that could have been feeding these drivers and all those facilities  that are used at festivals and at the moment not being used could have been hired and set up in readiness from day one.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 23, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> What I don’t get is why hasn’t an army field kitchen been deployed that could have been feeding these drivers and all those facilities  that are used at festivals not being used could have been hired and set up in readiness from day one.



That would require the ability to be able to run the proverbial in a brewery, Annie


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 23, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> That would require the ability to be able to run the proverbial in a brewery, Annie


Just a thought is an ex American president allowed to run for the British PM I may write to Obama.


----------



## Debroos (Dec 23, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Yes. many lorries have sleeper cabs, some are actually really well appointed with beds, loos, cookers, fridges etc.
> 
> But space is money and some of the smaller hauliers would not be able to afford the vehicles.


plus toilet gets full and water runs out.


----------



## Scotia (Dec 23, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> That would require the ability to be able to run the proverbial in a brewery, Annie


I can sort that one out!


----------



## Mrscake (Dec 28, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> With all this chaos and suffering at the ports, it does make it clear that their are not enough facilities in the UK for anyone traveling to relieve themselves and keep clean.  All new lorries intended for overnight stops should have basic faculties built in.


Agreed.


----------



## ThunderRat (Jan 10, 2021)

As well as what is going on around ports you ever been in a motorway jam behind a crash? The tail back can be huge depending on last turn off and if any fatality's you are there for hours. Where is the loo/food facility's for them people?


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

ThunderRat said:


> As well as what is going on around ports you ever been in a motorway jam behind a crash? The tail back can be huge depending on last turn off and if any fatality's you are there for hours. Where is the loo/food facility's for them people?



Field alongside the hard shoulder.

Needs must!


----------



## REC (Jan 10, 2021)

Got stuck on the M25 a few years ago coming back from work driving our previous van. Made tea for three of the cars in the jam next to me. We were there for four hours right at the front. I was ok for loo, didn't ask the others....sure there was a lot of nipping into the bushes. It was sort of sociable in a surreal way.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

REC said:


> Got stuck on the M25 a few years ago coming back from work driving our previous van. Made tea for three of the cars in the jam next to me. We were there for four hours right at the front. I was ok for loo, didn't ask the others....sure there was a lot of nipping into the bushes. It was sort of sociable in a surreal way.



Yes I've done the same Ruth, even made hot dogs for kids in other cars.

I drew the line at letting anybody use the loo though. Every man for himself. (or woman for herself!).


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 10, 2021)

Many years ago, when I was tramping, I was stuck in a tailback on the M1 Southbound. By sheer coincidence, next door to me, in the middle lane was a good friend of mine who was also a tramper.
We got out and had a chat, and one of us suggested making a cuppa. I had water, sugar and teabags and he had some fresh milk.
In front of my friend, was an American couple in what was, I imagine, a hired car. On seeing us chatting, the wife jumped out and shouted (in an exaggerated Southern drawl) “What’s goin ON!”
“Oh there’s been some sort of a bump up ahead” we replied, to which she shouted back “So WHAT are we supposed to do NOW”
We could hear my kettle boiling, and armed with the fresh milk, we said “ I don’t know about you but We’re just going to have a cup of tea”
We were on the point of offering them one when she shouted to her husband at the top of her voice “Harry HARRY! Did you hear that! Those damn Brits are drinking tea again!
Strangely enough, the tea tasted really nice after that


----------



## Tonybvi (Jan 10, 2021)

My Dad once was very pleased to tell me that he reckoned he had solved the problem by carrying a wide necked coffee jar in the car with him in case he got stuck in a traffic jam and needed a pee.  A month or so later I asked him if he had had to resort to using the jar yet.  He said that he had given up on the idea because sitting in a jam in his car he realised that all the passengers in a coach beside him could see exactly what he was doing if he used it!


----------



## The laird (Jan 10, 2021)

My scania is a R490 fairly powerful machine single bunk ,full kitchen pack ,washroom is the only thing it's not got ,with it's night heater and extras it comes it at around  £140;;000
still can't pee or dump at that price
night heater ,fridge ,freezer ,kettle,and coffee percolator ,thermal curtains


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

The laird said:


> My scania is a R490 fairly powerful machine single bunk ,full kitchen pack ,washroom is the only thing it's not got ,with it's night heater and extras it comes it at around  £140;;000
> still can't pee or dump at that price
> night heater ,fridge ,freezer ,kettle,and coffee percolator ,thermal curtains



So *you're* the one who leaves all those bottles filled with lucozade lying around the middle of the carriageways!


----------



## myvanwy (Jan 10, 2021)

Thats why its called "Driver Tizer" Marie.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> Thats why its called "Driver Tizer" Marie.



I know. I just prefer Lucozade to Tizer - but not from a carriageway bottle!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

What do girly truck driver do in a tinkle requirement, would the windshield not get steamed up if they held on to long.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

The laird said:


> My scania is a R490 fairly powerful machine single bunk ,full kitchen pack ,washroom is the only thing it's not got ,with it's night heater and extras it comes it at around  £140;;000
> still can't pee or dump at that price
> night heater ,fridge ,freezer ,kettle,and coffee percolator ,thermal curtains



Some drivers have to rough it in these Gordon;









						What Do Luxury Sleeper Cabs for Long-Haul Truck Drivers Look Like? - Core77
					

Chandeliers, hardwood floors, elevator beds, on-board motorcycle garages and more




					www.core77.com


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 10, 2021)

You needn’t worry Trev, Irish truckers, male or female, don’t have the time to worry about that sort of thing! They probably don’t have the braking ability to slow down quick enough!


----------



## The laird (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> So *you're* the one who leaves all those bottles filled with lucozade lying around the middle of the carriageways!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

RoaminRog said:


> You needn’t worry Trev, Irish truckers, male or female, don’t have the time to worry about that sort of thing! They probably don’t have the braking ability to slow down quick enough!


Your right, one passed me the last day i was out at about 80mph, so much for the speed limiters, think they have been using the magnet trick on the censor.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I know. I just prefer Lucozade to Tizer - but not from a carriageway bottle!


If it looks like Lucozade think he may need a visit to the quacks. Mine looks like G & T with ice in this weather!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

Scotia said:


> If it looks like Lucozade think he may need a visit to the quacks. Mine looks like G & T with ice in this weather!



... and lemon, surely! Else you would be peeing pure water ...


----------



## Scotia (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ... and lemon, surely! Else you would be peeing pure water ...


Prefer cucumber myself find lemon too sweet but lime is nice as well.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

This thread could go on into the WEE hrs of the night.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 10, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> This thread could go on into the WEE hrs of the night.


Pish!


----------



## Scotia (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ... and lemon, surely! Else you would be peeing pure water ...


Thats where the crushed ice comes in.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 10, 2021)

Been looking at something to make and put on the balcony to save on heading downstairs to the toilet when in the bar.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Been looking at something to make and put on the balcony to save on heading downstairs to the toilet when in the bar.View attachment 90986View attachment 90987View attachment 90988



Put it on the patio below Sam, you can then see how good your aim is.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Put it on the patio below Sam, you can then see how good your aim is.


The gap between the woven stainless mesh is not big enough Rob.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

Scotia said:


> The gap between the woven stainless mesh is not big enough Rob.



Stick one of these on the end of your knob. 
Might help slow the flow of your horse pish through the target mesh?


----------



## The laird (Jan 10, 2021)

Scotia said:


> The gap between the woven stainless mesh is not big enough Rob.


Dream on Sam


----------



## Scotia (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Stick one of these on the end of your knob.
> Might help slow the flow of your horse pish through the target mesh?
> 
> 
> ...


Have ye never seen a Scotsman naked hen?


----------



## Scotia (Jan 10, 2021)

The laird said:


> Dream on Sam


I arrest my nuts!


----------



## Scotia (Jan 10, 2021)

caledonia said:


> My dad had his portaloo in the passenger footwell, cool box and wee gas stove and could manage quite happily for 5 or 6 days on the road in the UK.  It’s all about being prepared.


How do he mange to burn wee?


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

Scotia said:


> How do he mange to burn wee?



It is possible Sam, as long as you have a pot to piss in.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 10, 2021)

The laird said:


> Dream on Sam


If ye can get it through that Gordon can i ask ye check the kids DNA.


----------

